# Is there a link where we can check what all NOCs were invited in the past year?



## NadafNadaf (Jan 7, 2021)

Can we check which Occupation categories were invited for 2020? is there a database/link which we can refer for this information?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Canadian Immigration doesn't work like that any more, everybody goes into a pool and if you exceed the points threshold you get an invite


----------



## NadafNadaf (Jan 7, 2021)

JGK said:


> Canadian Immigration doesn't work like that any more, everybody goes into a pool and if you exceed the points threshold you get an invite


 Thanks, the reason i why I ask is, if at all my NOC is not in demand, no point in proceeding further. hence is there a way to find out the occupations in demand?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It doesn’t work that way at the federal level... everyone enters the Express Entry pool based on merit. If your CRS is high enough to be chosen in a draw and there are enough invitations allocated to the draw to include your place in the queue then you will receive one. It doesn’t matter if you’re a CEO of a multinational corporation or a pastry chef who speaks English and French... as long as you have a high enough CRS rank you both have an equal chance of getting an ITA.

ON THE OTHER HAND, if you are looking to get a Provincial Nomination in order to get the extra points it offers towards your CRS rank, then yes your skill set comes into consideration.

PNP is run at the Provincial level. Each province sets up its own rules and regulations and no province can force another to change its rules. You need to check the relevant website of the province you wish to move to to see what occupations are in demand as each province will have their own requirements separate from the rest of the country. 

You _do *not *_need a PNP to enter the Express Entry pool but you _do_ need the Express Entry program if you want to apply to come to Canada.


----------



## NadafNadaf (Jan 7, 2021)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> It doesn’t work that way at the federal level... everyone enters the Express Entry pool based on merit. If your CRS is high enough to be chosen in a draw and there are enough invitations allocated to the draw to include your place in the queue then you will receive one. It doesn’t matter if you’re a CEO of a multinational corporation or a pastry chef who speaks English and French... as long as you have a high enough CRS rank you both have an equal chance of getting an ITA.
> 
> ON THE OTHER HAND, if you are looking to get a Provincial Nomination in order to get the extra points it offers towards your CRS rank, then yes your skill set comes into consideration.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the super detailed response, my points are 407, and if i understand correctly, the current trend fluctuates anywhere between 450-475. what would be your suggestion in this case? PNP or not? Thanks again, appreciate your time on this


----------

